# If he's chinning me like crazy,



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 22, 2006)

does that means he loves me? I thoughtit did, but they usually chin "objects" as oposed to their "humans",but I'm sure, not always the case. 

What are your expiriences? :rabbithop


----------



## maomaochiu (Sep 22, 2006)

he claims (demands) you as his!

you are mine! you are mine! 

you are mine!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 22, 2006)

Whooooh! That's exactly what I thoughtit meant. I have a female mini rex he's getting toknow. I think he knows how much of a bun lover I am, he"scentes" it. :mrsthumper:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 22, 2006)

Hehe...cute...
*
maomaochiu wrote: *


> he claims (demands) you as his!
> 
> you are mine! you are mine!
> 
> you are mine!


----------



## AstroBoy (Sep 26, 2006)

what do you mean by chinning?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 26, 2006)

Astroboy-when I put my finger in the cage, hecomes up and rubs his chin on it, four and five times at atime. It's cute. That's how they put their scent onyou, and own you as theirs.


----------



## AstroBoy (Sep 26, 2006)

ah ic. Today my rabbit kept licking me for somereason, first when i stuck my hand in there he kept licking my fingers.Then when i brought it out to play it climbed on me and started to lickmy face like crazy! :shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, my female does that. Means "Ilove you" in rabbit. Go to House Rabbit Society.com, theyhave a "behavior" section, and these are mentioned there.Wonderful site.


----------



## maomaochiu (Sep 27, 2006)

if a bun licks you, that meansit is showing its affections (love) to you! enjoy it!


----------



## Jace (Sep 27, 2006)

Binkies are another way they show happiness. Or head twitches (fast ones not the slow wiggle ones, u'll learn the difference)

Bud doesn't lick or nudge really but hes a binky pro =P


----------



## Haley (Sep 27, 2006)

*maomaochiu wrote:*


> if a bun licks you, that meansit is showing itsaffections (love) to you! enjoy it!


Yup! It also is a heirarchy/dominance thing for bunnies. It means thatthey see you as their superior, that they respect you. Somerabbits, if they are "top bun", will not groom others, they expectothers to groom them!

They also have scent glands under their chin, so they are essentially marking you (or your stuff) as theirs. 

Binkies and head flicks are awesome! Thats bunny talk for "Im so happy that it cant be contained in this little body! WooHoo!"


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 27, 2006)

Haley, since I just got him and now he'srecently neutered, I haven't had him out of cage since he peed in thekitchen a few days ago. Letting him get used to his new andpermanent environment. Thanks, hun.

I am also right now watching the Steve Irwin thing on ABC for his wife, it's awesome!

OMG, the last pictures they showed w/ Steve and his family, the lastone, his daghter, I think was holding a beautiful white rabbit.


----------

